# Post Photo



## rockn01 (Apr 17, 2007)

How do you add a photo to a message? When I click on "insert Image" it asks me for a URL. I don't have a web site. I just want to add a couple photos to the end of my message for some help.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 18, 2007)

In a post like you have here you have to go advanced then choice manage attatchments then upload from your hardrive.The other way your trying you ll have to upload pictures to like photobucket which is free then copy the host link they give you for your picture into the post.


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 18, 2007)

photobucket.com upload pics to there

copy img code and past where you want

edit} ok didnt read above post all the way through lol


----------



## rockn01 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, but another stupid question. The "advanced" method seems much easier and that's the way I would like to do it. How do you get to "advanced"? I looked all over the site and couldn't find it. If you meant on my browser, there was no option to manage photos.


----------



## rockn01 (Apr 18, 2007)

Woops!! I meant "manage attachments".


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 18, 2007)

dunno dont use it but it still takes the same time to do both i would say + with photobucket you can have all you pictures on there not just for this site..!!


----------



## rockn01 (Apr 18, 2007)

Figured it out!! Thanks all.


----------

